# Gotta love pregnant nubians! *Cute Video*



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

After the storms we got last night, my girls pen has pretty much flooded and turned into a muddy mess. I didn't want them waddling through mud all day, so I put together some panels in the big pasture this morning to let the girls enjoys some grass and sunshine 

When I went out to see how everyone was doing after class today, I found my preggy nubians all snuggled up in a pile sunning themselves. Bless their hearts... they looked like beached whales... but the sound was the funniest. Junya, the black doe, is the biggest pathetic grunt contributor, Jane is beside her, and Joy is in the back. All due towards the end of Feb.

...And a guest appereance by my sweet LGD, Katy Lady.

Here's the link:





Notice my alpines do not really associate themselves with the long ears??


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

cute goats! my girls would love to enjoy some of that sun!


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

Hehe, its like she's a purring cat


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ha! My nubian doe did that last year while pregnant and I felt soo bad for her. This is good to know because I thought it was just her. She was my first got to kid. That's funny!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Love the video!!! :laugh: Those long ears are just too cute


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you everyone  I love my girls. I just can not wait much longer to get my hands on their sweet babies! Nubians2, I've had several of my nubians grunt and even moan when preganant, lol, but it's seems like it's ONLY the nubians. Go figure! I used to sleep with the baby monitor on beside my bed when they get close, but last year, Jane kept me up all night with her grunts! I think I'll invest in video monitor before the big day. heehee


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: Awww..cute!


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

Jane looks lolike she just can't find a comfy position, poor gal! My Nubian doe Lady grunts like that, as did her mother. Never realized its a nubian thing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Those poor prego goats :laugh: too cute. She was quite vocal! Is that typical for most nubians? I have heard they are the noisier breed  
Thanks for sharing, it made me giggle.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Haha, they are more vocal in general. I've had several that are very quite though. Goat people seem to either count that as just a personality quirk or it annoys the crap out of them! I think the tone of their voices sound kinda whiney- maybe they are. haha Mine are big spoiled babies about everything, and I love it... helps me feel needed  My nubians just want to be near me 24/7, my alpines just want to pick my pockets and then good bored with me....


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Cute video, Nubians are so whiny. I happen to be one of the ones that noisy Nubains annoy the crap out of. I don't mind a little noise here and there but not allot. I just never learn though Victoria is half Nubian and goodness is she ever loud and continues with voicing her needs. I walk out the door and all I hear is BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA anymore. :doh: I thought maybe the LaMancha would take over and I'd get a quiet one. Nope she's worse than my first Nubian. I actually had a neighbor come over and ask if everything was alright while I was trimming her hooves for the first time because she was so loud.


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh my, that made me laugh! She sure is letting you know how she feels about the whole thing!! "I'm so TIRED of being pregnant! WHEN is this going to be over with! These other goats are BOTHERING me! I NEVER get anything good to eat!" :laugh:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Haha, Desertlilly, you can especially tell she never gets anything good to eat, right??! I mean they would NEVER get raisins... or animal crackers... or cheerios... NEVER EVER!  Let's just say with my goats they just have a bit more to love! :laugh:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I can't figure out who is making the noise..
One is grunting but it sounds as if its a doe behind the camera.
The 3 there seem to be chewing cud..maybe its the one in that back?

My girls are usually fairly quiet. I have one due in 4 weeks and she never makes a sound. Some of the alpines yell a little when I first walk in the barn...just because they are excited. Weird how they always know its me when they can't even see me. If it were someone else they don't make as much noise.


----------

